
Does it really take 10000 hours to master programming? - FahadUddin92
I am a programmer who wants to pick up a new language and become better at programming. I am trying to realize if 10000 hours is a good estimate of the dedicated practice on needs to do in order to become good? Else what are the hacks? I want to learn the MEAN stack.
======
i0nutzb
Actually those 10k hours are a (semi) myth: it may take a bit less to get
started [1] and it's all about deliberate practice, not _just_ practice.

The „secret” is hid in plain sight: just do stuff. The more - and diverse! -
you do, the more you learn. You know more, you can do more, so you can learn
more.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MgBikgcWnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MgBikgcWnY)

------
aonoma
Judging by the quantity of crapware in existence, the answer is: yes.

